# New from Wally World



## asetechrail (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi from Walla Walla Wa. Am just getting into bowhunting and found this forum. Would like to hear your opinion of the Martin Archery Moab bow.

Martin bows are made right here in Walla Walla where I live so I've been contemplating a purchace of some local equipment.

Any help would be great!! The only things I know about archery/bowhunting is from reading just about everything I could find on the subject.

Hope to learn alot here and someday be able to contribute also :embara:


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

:welcomesign:


----------



## woodnymph (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, fellow Washingtonian!
Martin really stepped it up last year....the Moab is a great choice!
Find a Pro-Shop and shoot everything you can get your hands on before buy,though. Good luck!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* asetechrail. Have fun here.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT fellow Washington "Stater".


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

:blob1::wav::welcomesign: to AT :wav::blob1:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome! :darkbeer:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## asetechrail (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey thanks for the welcome everybody!! 
Am going to use the search function to look for my specific questions but I'm sure to have many more.
ie: releases, sights, arrow selection, broadheads ect...


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## attak (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------

